# Native Fruit Trade : Post Native Fruits Here



## quinnetmoi (Mar 20, 2020)

I have seen so many individual threads looking for different native fruits and I thought it would be neat and more organized to have one large thread where everyone posts their fruits and what they're looking for or willing to trade them for. Let the sharing begin!

*Native Fruit:* Apples
*Looking For:* Still searching for some more oranges and pears.

I'm willing to give apples to anyone who'd like some.

Feel free to send me a message if you would like to trade.


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 20, 2020)

*My Native Fruit: oranges*

*LF: any!*


----------



## Dewy (Mar 20, 2020)

*My Native*: Pears
*LF*: Apples, Peaches, Cherries


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 20, 2020)

native: apples
lf: peaches, cherries, pears


----------



## Elo (Mar 20, 2020)

Native: Pears
Seeking: Apples


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 20, 2020)

I have peaches! Looking for others


----------



## pink (Mar 20, 2020)

Native: Apples 
Seeking: Peaches and Cherries


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Mar 20, 2020)

My native fruit is Apples!!
Looking for all others!


----------



## Yeosin (Mar 20, 2020)

Have: Cherries!
LF: Pears!


----------



## niko2 (Mar 20, 2020)

I have peaches and I just planted a few coconut trees (with coconuts on!) If you wanna visit, I'm gonna give you the dodo code! Pm me
I need any other fruits except oranges.
edit: just realized I sold almost all my fruit today to get those sweet nook miles haha so let's trade in the future!


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 20, 2020)

Native: Cherries
LF: Pears


----------



## NoahVasq-19 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Dodo Code Ready!*

Native: Cherries
LF: Any other Fruit

Take one, Leave one. Thanks!


----------



## LokiBoy (Mar 20, 2020)

NF: Apples

LF: Pears, Cherries, Peaches.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeosin said:


> Have: Cherries!
> LF: All others!



I could give you peaches if you want!


----------



## Kamukoma (Mar 20, 2020)

have: oranges
lf: pears, cherries, apples!

please PM me if you can trade!


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 20, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> *My Native Fruit: oranges*
> 
> *LF: any!*



I couls give you peaches for oranges


----------



## Catherineb553 (Mar 20, 2020)

I have oranges add me


----------



## LokiBoy (Mar 20, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> I could give you peaches if you want!


How would we do this lol. I havent traded with anyone :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamukoma said:


> have: oranges
> lf: pears, cherries, apples!
> 
> please PM me if you can trade!



I have apples. I’ll trade you


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 20, 2020)

Native = apples!
LF = peaches and cherries


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello quinnetmoi, thank you for creating this thread 

My native fruit is* apples.* I am looking for any other fruit.

Please let me know if you'd like to trade. It is, however the first time I will trade on AC:NH with someone else.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

*Native:* Peaches
*Also have:* Cherries and Coconuts! 

Looking for everything else!


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Mar 20, 2020)

Native fruit is oranges!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 20, 2020)

I have Peaches and currently looking for all other fruit! 

*EDIT: Just missing Cherries and Oranges now! *


----------



## Catherineb553 (Mar 20, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello quinnetmoi, thank you for creating this thread
> 
> My native fruit is* apples.* I am looking for any other fruit.
> 
> Please let me know if you'd like to trade. It is, however the first time I will trade on AC:NH with someone else.



I have oranges add me


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 20, 2020)

Catherineb553 said:


> I have oranges add me



Hello Catherine  Thank you for your reply! I would like to trade with you, but it will be my very first time trading (and/or registering a friend on the Switch). I will now start up my Switch and add you


----------



## Hikari (Mar 20, 2020)

My native fruit are Pears! I'm looking for Oranges and Peaches


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 20, 2020)

I've got oranges, add or pm me if you want any 
Bring any other fruit (NO pears)


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Mar 20, 2020)

Native fruit is cherries! Feel free to message me to trade for any other fruit – I have bundles ready to give out!


----------



## LilD (Mar 20, 2020)

I have Oranges which were my number one but I did not get cherries once in my multiple resets last night into today.  I would have kept that one just for finally seeing them lol


----------



## Yewynn (Mar 20, 2020)

My native fruit is peaches  If anyone is up to visit my island, get some fruit, and play together for a bit, my gates are open at the moment (FC on the side and my name is Sammy)!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 20, 2020)

Yewynn said:


> My native fruit is peaches  If anyone is up to visit my island, get some fruit, and play together for a bit, my gates are open at the moment (FC on the side and my name is Sammy)!



I'll love to come over to trade and play! I added you


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 20, 2020)

Now I went to the Dodo airport, but the animal at the counter tells me there are no flights today...? Since they are still preparing?
Can someone please tell me how to trade, with no fuctioning airport?


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 20, 2020)

I have cherries and would like to trade for all other fruits please 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Now I went to the Dodo airport, but the animal at the counter tells me there are no flights today...? Since they are still preparing?
> Can someone please tell me how to trade, with no fuctioning airport?



Oh damn  I just checked this mine says the same. Any advice welcome for me also


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 20, 2020)

FancyThat said:


> Oh damn  I just checked this mine says the same. Any advice welcome for me also





CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Now I went to the Dodo airport, but the animal at the counter tells me there are no flights today...? Since they are still preparing?
> Can someone please tell me how to trade, with no fuctioning airport?



If you guys are still on the first day you can't use the airport until tomorrow


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 20, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> If you guys are still on the first day you can't use the airport until tomorrow



Ah ok thanks, yeah I got the physical copy form Nintendo today guess I’ll try tomorrow ^^


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 20, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> If you guys are still on the first day you can't use the airport until tomorrow



Ah, thank you mizzsnow  I'll wait until tomorrow then.


----------



## Phil (Mar 20, 2020)

I have cherries..
Looking for everything else. lul.

PM!


----------



## Xme (Mar 20, 2020)

I will trade for cherries and oranges!! I have peaches


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 20, 2020)

Yewynn said:


> My native fruit is peaches  If anyone is up to visit my island, get some fruit, and play together for a bit, my gates are open at the moment (FC on the side and my name is Sammy)!


Can I trade you oranges? i'll add you (and my name will be Vic)


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 20, 2020)

Have peaches. Looking for others


----------



## Kaireevee (Mar 20, 2020)

I got pears!


----------



## MoonNexus (Mar 20, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> Have peaches. Looking for others



I have apples and would love to trade if you can rn!


----------



## Yewynn (Mar 20, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> Can I trade you oranges? i'll add you (and my name will be Vic)



Added you!


----------



## Twix (Mar 20, 2020)

Heya! I have apples and oranges to trade. Looking for peaches and cherries! Lemme know if you'd like to swap!


----------



## Sakume (Mar 20, 2020)

I need cherries, pears, and coconuts, have peaches.


----------



## brittneygrrr (Mar 20, 2020)

I have cherries!


----------



## Twix (Mar 20, 2020)

brittneygrrr said:


> I have cherries!



What do you need? I have apples and oranges!


----------



## Sakume (Mar 20, 2020)

brittneygrrr said:


> I have cherries!




 If you could use some peaches, you're welcome to pop over. I added you. :> Will open gates. Will also add you Twix if you wanna make it easy.


----------



## rrenaa (Mar 20, 2020)

Native fruit: Apples !
Looking For: Peaches, pears, oranges 

Please like so I’m notified, thank you


----------



## Twix (Mar 20, 2020)

Sakume said:


> If you could use some peaches, you're welcome to pop over. I added you. :> Will open gates. Will also add you Twix if you wanna make it easy.



That'd be so nice of you! I added my Switch friend code to my profile!


----------



## Sakume (Mar 20, 2020)

I'll wait at my gate, would appreciate any visitors doing the same. If you need somethin let me know by chat


----------



## Slothie (Mar 20, 2020)

*Have: *Peaches / Oranges / Coconuts
*Need:* Cherries, Pears

Would prefer to trade in amounts of 3 OR 4. <3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 20, 2020)

I have pears! Lotsa pears!


----------



## Sakume (Mar 20, 2020)

What do you need? I could do with 3 pears or so


----------



## bricoleling (Mar 20, 2020)

Have: Peaches
Need: Cherries and Apples


----------



## Gizald (Mar 20, 2020)

LF: Cherries & Pears
Native fruit: Peaches


----------



## Dae (Mar 20, 2020)

Have: Pears
Need: Everything except pears, oranges, coconuts, and peaches.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 20, 2020)

Have: cherry, orange & coconut
*Need*: apple, peach & pear

Am playing now so let me know


----------



## Sakume (Mar 20, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Have: cherry, orange & coconut
> *Need*: apple, peach & pear
> 
> Am playing now so let me know



I got you for apples and peaches. I'm adding you, will open gates. Just need your cherries if you don't mind.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 20, 2020)

Great. I'll bring my cherries! 10 alright?


----------



## Xness (Mar 20, 2020)

*Peaches*

I have peaches!!!

I'm looking for anyone with pears, oranges, and/or apples!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2020)

Oranges from here!


----------



## Xness (Mar 20, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Oranges from here!



Can I join, if so what's the dodo code?


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2020)

cherries here!


----------



## Lightmare (Mar 20, 2020)

Native fruit is oranges! Looking for pears and cherries


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 20, 2020)

*Native:* Pears

*LF:* everything else

I went on 3 island tours and they only had pears! AC is merciless


----------



## Xness (Mar 20, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> *Native:* Pears
> 
> *LF:* everything else
> 
> ...



I have peaches can I join?


----------



## Sugarsprig (Mar 20, 2020)

I've got some apples to spare! Would anyone like to play together? :>


----------



## P. Star (Mar 20, 2020)

I have peaches and coconuts. Looking for everything else


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 20, 2020)

I have cherries and looking for everything


----------



## matchaman (Mar 20, 2020)

Native fruit: *Cherries!*

Looking for: *Oranges and pears!*

EDIT: *Dodo code is 8338Y! Will be open for an hour after this is posted, or until I have what I want! c:*


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 20, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> *Native:* Pears
> 
> *LF:* everything else
> 
> I went on 3 island tours and they only had pears! AC is merciless



I'm pretty sure the island tours only have native fruit ): I have oranges, I'm willing to take pears

- - - Post Merge - - -



matchaman said:


> Native fruit: *Cherries!*
> 
> Looking for: *Oranges and pears!*



I have oranges! I'll pm you


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 20, 2020)

You can get non native fruit on island tours. I got peaches there while my native fruit is cherries. On the other 4 trips I gor cherries everytime. Maybe its deliberately often your native fruit, I don't know  I mostly go for the iron anyways.


----------



## Lightmare (Mar 20, 2020)

hi!! im willing to trade orange for pear!


----------



## Courier (Mar 20, 2020)

*Have:* Cherries
*Want:* Peaches/Oranges/Pears


----------



## waren54321 (Mar 20, 2020)

Native: Peaches (Hate them, but I loved my Blue airport and wasn't going to reset until getting Blue airport + apples)

Want: Everything! I like having all fruits.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 20, 2020)

Have: *Pears*

Dodo Code: –

Bring ya fruit and an ocarina. Let's do this.


----------



## DY14N (Mar 20, 2020)

Native Fruit: Apples
Looking for: Everything, except Coconuts and Pears


----------



## P. Star (Mar 20, 2020)

P. Star said:


> I have peaches and coconuts. Looking for everything else



My dodo code is 7C821

Only looking for pears now


----------



## sunkyung (Mar 20, 2020)

Native Fruit: Apples
Looking for: Everything except coconuts and oranges

- - - Post Merge - - -

Native Fruit: Apples
Looking for: Everything except coconuts and oranges


----------



## Broken_Wings (Mar 20, 2020)

sunkyung said:


> Native Fruit: Apples
> Looking for: Everything except coconuts and oranges
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I have pears and cherries.

I'll pm ya!


----------



## Miya902 (Mar 20, 2020)

*For Trade:* Peaches and Pears

*Looking For:* Apples


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 20, 2020)

Native Fruit: Peaches! 
Looking For: Any that aren't peaches! 

Side Note: I'll be online tomorrow 'cause today was the first day I got to play and they won't let me access the airport!


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 20, 2020)

I have cherries
Looking for all other fruits!


----------



## Celes (Mar 20, 2020)

Native Fruit: Oranges
Looking For: Any native fruit except oranges and apples

PM me!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello all, since today is my second day in-game, the airport is functioning now 

My fruit is apples, I am looking for any other fruit. Please let me know if you would like to trade!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 21, 2020)

I have pears.
Looking for cherries and oranges.


----------



## 7Yrs (Mar 21, 2020)

I have Pears

Looking for all others


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 21, 2020)

Looking for pear and oranges
Have peaches


----------



## 7Yrs (Mar 21, 2020)

Ireuna I've got some Pears, PM'd you my Dodo code if you're still looking!


----------



## PaiigeCliifton (Mar 21, 2020)

My Native Fruit Is Peaches, I Did Get Sent Some Oranges This Morning, But If Anyone has Anything Else And Wants To Trade For Peaches, Ill Open My Gate


----------



## Harrison (Mar 21, 2020)

No reset, got peaches!!!! Yes!


----------



## miyac (Mar 21, 2020)

PaiigeCliifton said:


> My Native Fruit Is Peaches, I Did Get Sent Some Oranges This Morning, But If Anyone has Anything Else And Wants To Trade For Peaches, Ill Open My Gate



I got 9 apples I would love to trade for 9 peaches if possible. Let me know if you want to trade


----------



## Harrison (Mar 21, 2020)

PEACHES. I can trade peaches for any fruit, (i rlly want oranges and cherries) tomorrow (Mar 21st, north america PST) but anytime works...
Add me! Msg me first here though to tell me or i wont accept


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Cherries here! I don't know how to trade but if anyone wants to do it then im up for it!


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 21, 2020)

i have apples


----------



## miyac (Mar 21, 2020)

I have Apples. I'm looking for Cherries, Peaches and Pears if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> i have apples



I have apples as well. I am still looking to trade for any fruit other than apples


----------



## niko2 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have peaches, coconuts and oranges available!
Looking for cherries and apples 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> I have apples as well. I am still looking to trade for any fruit other than apples



I can come to your town with coconuts, peaches and oranges!


----------



## carackobama (Mar 21, 2020)

I have cherries here, and peaches from tomorrow!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I have peaches, coconuts and oranges available!
> Looking for cherries and apples
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hello niko2, may I come to your town, please? I can bring you apples ^^


----------



## niko2 (Mar 21, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello niko2, may I come to your town, please? I can bring you apples ^^



Sure. You can add me as friend if you want, or I can give you a temporary dodo code.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Sure. You can add me as friend if you want, or I can give you a temporary dodo code.



If you'd like to, please add me as friend  My FC should be in the sidebar.


----------



## Haileykitten (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone want to trade?? My native is apples need everything aside from cherries & bamboo  

I also need iron if anyone has spares?? Love to visit another Island as all I get from the tour is apples


----------



## niko2 (Mar 21, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> If you'd like to, please add me as friend  My FC should be in the sidebar.



Done, and I'll open the gates now


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello! I am looking for peaches and banana! Native fruit is apples!


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Looking for just a single Pear ^-^

I have Apples, a peach, coconuts and a single bamboo shoot up for offer!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Done, and I'll open the gates now



Hello niko  Thank you for adding me. However, when I try to fly to Tuvalu the game tells me a connection can't be made 
Please know this is my first time going online in AC:NH, so I could have overlooked something.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hello! I am looking for peaches and banana! Native fruit is apples!



I have peaches, I'd love some apples! I can bring a bunch to you, if you'd like?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

That would be awesome. I'm adding you!


----------



## niko2 (Mar 21, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello niko  Thank you for adding me. However, when I try to fly to Tuvalu the game tells me a connection can't be made
> Please know this is my first time going online in AC:NH, so I could have overlooked something.



I am connected to my phone hotspot now. I'll try to connect to the home wifi, wait a couple minutes and try again!


----------



## miyac (Mar 21, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I have peaches, I'd love some apples! I can bring a bunch to you, if you'd like?





I would love to trade 10 apples for 10 peaches, if I'm not too late lol


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I am connected to my phone hotspot now. I'll try to connect to the home wifi, wait a couple minutes and try again!



Okay, no problem!  We'll try again in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I have peaches, I'd love some apples! I can bring a bunch to you, if you'd like?



sent you pm!


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

miyac said:


> I would love to trade 10 apples for 10 peaches, if I'm not too late lol



I can give you 10 no problem! I just have to drop one batch off first and then I can come to you, if you'd like?



Lavulin98 said:


> sent you pm!



Answered ^^


----------



## Haileykitten (Mar 21, 2020)

Well if anyone just want to trade apples for  another fruit let me know lol


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

I have 15 Iron and 1 peach for free if you want? ^-^


----------



## Haileykitten (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellfish said:


> I have 15 Iron and 1 peach for free if you want? ^-^


 

Wow that would be so amazing xxx thanks so much


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

If you add me I'll open my gate. I live in New Zealand so it's midnight, should be funny for you


----------



## Haileykitten (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow I’m in Dubai so 3 afternoon for me xx


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 21, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I am connected to my phone hotspot now. I'll try to connect to the home wifi, wait a couple minutes and try again!



Hi Niko, thank you so much for the fruits and the ladder! Enjoy the apples 
Also, may I ask if there is an option for wi-fi/trade ratings with AC:NH? (I'm sorry if this is a bit off-topic)


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 21, 2020)

My native fruit is oranges.

I also have planted peach, pear and coconut trees on my island.

I'm looking for cherries and apples!


----------



## Haileykitten (Mar 21, 2020)

Added xx thanks so much friend request sent


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Added xx thanks so much friend request sent



Got it, gate to New Polis is open ^-^


----------



## Haileykitten (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks so much xx sorry it’s finalizing the online payment thingy coming x


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> My native fruit is oranges.
> 
> I also have planted peach, pear and coconut trees on my island.
> 
> I'm looking for cherries and apples!



I have some (like 20) cherries I got from the island tour. I would looooove oranges, they're the last fruit I need for my stamp thingy!

Would you like 10?


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I have some (like 20) cherries I got from the island tour. I would looooove oranges, they're the last fruit I need for my stamp thingy!
> 
> Would you like 10?



I second this, but an apple delivery for pears ^-^

I.e. for peachycrossing9


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Mar 21, 2020)

My native fruit is oranges! I'm looking for any other fruit except pears ^-^


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

Cosmic_Insanity said:


> My native fruit is oranges! I'm looking for any other fruit except pears ^-^



I can bring you some peaches and cherries for oranges? <3


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Mar 21, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I can bring you some peaches and cherries for oranges? <3


For sure! I have no idea how the online works in this game yet though, haha. I'll add your FC now~


----------



## Camomile (Mar 21, 2020)

My native fruit are Cherries
I'm looking for all the others.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

Cosmic_Insanity said:


> For sure! I have no idea how the online works in this game yet though, haha. I'll add your FC now~


You talk to Orville in the airport and he can sort it all out for you. ^^

I'll save you time and hop over with the fruit. <3

edit: Just lemme know when your island's open and I'll fly on over.


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Mar 21, 2020)

Lisha said:


> You talk to Orville in the airport and he can sort it all out for you. ^^
> 
> I'll save you time and hop over with the fruit. <3
> 
> edit: Just lemme know when your island's open and I'll fly on over.



Gate is open


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey! I have cherries!

Looking for all other fruits!


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

Cosmic_Insanity said:


> Gate is open



I'm coming, sorry! I accidentally went to a friend's town by mistake - I wish Orville would say who the island representative is!

edit: Not sure what's happening but when I landed, the screen was just black. Wondering if the connection died. Restarting game and trying again.


----------



## Sugarsprig (Mar 21, 2020)

I just got access to the airport! Only have apples, would love to stop by any island that has other fruit


----------



## Yewynn (Mar 21, 2020)

My native fruit is peach. I'm currently out of things to do today, so if anyone wants to play online and get some peaches my gate will be open in a bit!


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Yewynn said:


> My native fruit is peach. I'm currently out of things to do today, so if anyone wants to play online and get some peaches my gate will be open in a bit!



Could I please have some! I don't really have much to offer besides apples


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I have some (like 20) cherries I got from the island tour. I would looooove oranges, they're the last fruit I need for my stamp thingy!
> 
> Would you like 10?



OK, I can get you some oranges! 10 oranges for 10 cherries?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hellfish said:


> I second this, but an apple delivery for pears ^-^
> 
> I.e. for peachycrossing9



Sure! How many pears do you want? My pear trees aren't fully grown yet, but I can let you know when they are.


----------



## Yewynn (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellfish said:


> Could I please have some! I don't really have much to offer besides apples



Yes ofc! You can add me and you can visit my island. I already have apples, but don't worry


----------



## iExist (Mar 21, 2020)

I have peaches. I have been given pears and oranges.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Yewynn said:


> Yes ofc! You can add me and you can visit my island. I already have apples, but don't worry



Added you! Tysm!!!


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

I've got lots of cherries to trade too!


----------



## shootingxtar (Mar 21, 2020)

My native is Apple and I have cherries, oranges, and coconuts as well. If anyone can trade me pears or peaches please msg me or reply here


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 21, 2020)

I have cherries and im looking for all kinds of different fruits! 

0701-5934-2221

Gate Open


----------



## neroli (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone willing to trade cherries for oranges?


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

I will!

- - - Post Merge - - -



neroli said:


> Anyone willing to trade cherries for oranges?



Pm'd you!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 21, 2020)

now to get the other fruits


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Luna Moonbug said:


> now to get the other fruits
> View attachment 232611



Hey! I have cherries, can we trade?


----------



## Bowden (Mar 21, 2020)

princessmorgan said:


> I've got lots of cherries to trade too!





DenzDejz said:


> I have cherries and im looking for all kinds of different fruits!
> 
> 0701-5934-2221
> 
> Gate Open



Hello, I am looking for cherries. I have Apples?


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Bowden said:


> Hello, I am looking for cherries. I have Apples?



I'd be happy to trade! Is that a friend code?


----------



## Bowden (Mar 21, 2020)

princessmorgan said:


> I'd be happy to trade! Is that a friend code?



What is yours? Mine is: SW-3289-0102-2433


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Mine is SW-2474-9460-9613


----------



## Bowden (Mar 21, 2020)

princessmorgan said:


> I'd be happy to trade! Is that a friend code?



Am I opening my gate or are you? I can bring apples with me?


----------



## princessmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

I've got mine open now. Also via dodo code LKP60

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lemme know when your gate is open &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Bowden (Mar 21, 2020)

princessmorgan said:


> I've got mine open now. Also via dodo code LKP60



Mine is: C41XT


----------



## Sarauh (Mar 21, 2020)

My native fruit is oranges if anyone needs some let me know ^^


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 21, 2020)

I have cherries, need pears and peaches if anyone can trade please


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 21, 2020)

Native Fruit: Oranges

Have: Coconuts, Pears, Peaches, Cherries, Oranges

Need: APPLES!
I will also trade for woods & ore!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 21, 2020)

Jaws said:


> Native Fruit: Oranges
> 
> Have: Coconuts, Pears, Peaches, Cherries, Oranges
> 
> ...



my friend gave me apples, would you trade a peach and a pear for two apples?


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 21, 2020)

FancyThat said:


> my friend gave me apples, would you trade a peach and a pear for two apples?



Absolutely!

If you'd like to invite me to your island, please send your Dodo Code!
Otherwise you can come to my island.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 21, 2020)

Jaws said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> If you'd like to invite me to your island, please send your Dodo Code!
> Otherwise you can come to my island.



mine has things all over is it ok to please come to yours tysm ^^


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 21, 2020)

FancyThat said:


> mine has things all over is it ok to please come to yours tysm ^^



Sent you a PM!
Mine has stuff too, but no worries!
Also I don't chat, so sorry for radio silence!


----------



## lonelysphinx (Mar 21, 2020)

*Native peach.*

Hi all my native fruit is peach but i also have cherries and coconut. I need apples pears and oranges.

Update i have apples as soon as the trees grow still need pears oranges. Will be on on and off today sorry if i havent replied.


Island Utopia. Name Glissa.


----------



## Zen (Mar 21, 2020)

got that #bootyfruit life 

waiting for the other fruits to grow~


----------



## Altyran (Mar 21, 2020)

Native fruit: Peaches. 

I'm looking for oranges and pears.


----------



## Inkysky (Mar 21, 2020)

Native fruit: Cherries

I also have a few peaches and oranges to trade as well.

I'm looking for *Apples* please!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 21, 2020)

Native: *Pears*

Want: *Cherries*

PM me!


----------



## Ashkraft (Mar 21, 2020)

Native Fruit: Peaches 
LF: pears, cherries, oranges


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 21, 2020)

i have peaches to trade...thank you in advance

looking for everything else lol


----------



## PaiigeCliifton (Mar 21, 2020)

My gate is open if anyone wants to come over!


----------



## Inkysky (Mar 21, 2020)

--


----------



## Hrlee18 (Mar 21, 2020)

NoahVasq-19 said:


> Native: Cherries
> LF: Any other Fruit
> 
> Take one, Leave one. Thanks!



I've added you as a friend recently, what's your dodo code?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lonelysphinx said:


> Hi all my native fruit is peach but i also have cherries and coconut. I need apples pears and oranges.
> 
> Island Utopia. Name Glissa.




I have oranges, looking for cherries. What's your dodo code? I can come and swap now?


----------



## Catherineb553 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have oranges! I’m looking for any other fruit. If you want to trade add my switch code and I’ll add back and open my gate please bring fruit!


----------



## pale-tiger (Mar 21, 2020)

I have oranges! I also found coconuts and peaches on a Nook Miles tour (I dug up the trees) so I have those too. I'm looking for cherries and pears! (And any others... if there are any!) I still need to add my switch code but will do that ASAP. Feel free to send a message if you'd like to link up!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 21, 2020)

My naive fruit is *CHERRIES*!
Looking for Peaches and Pears!

I have 3 stacks (10 per stack) and I am looking to trade a stack for a stack.
Dodo Code is JJ7TP.


----------



## Puuhi (Mar 21, 2020)

Native fruit: pears 
LF: Any other fruit, except cherries.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 21, 2020)

Have: Peaches, Oranges, Cherries, Apples.

Looking for: Pears, and Bamboo


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 21, 2020)

I would love to trade, but I don't really understand how it works. 
Do you both have to be there at the same time?
Can anybody kinda give a short explanation? Sorry for asking, but I feel awkard looking for a trade while not knowing what to do.

If interested, I have cherries (native), coconuts and peaches. Anybody need those who can spare some other fruits?

I have 30 cherries available for trade, 30 peaches and around 28 coconuts.
I can also trade iron nuggets if you want.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 21, 2020)

I still have apples and am willing to trade 3 for 3! 
I need all other fruits.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 21, 2020)

I would like to trade for apples quinnetmoi, I got peaches and cherry for you.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 21, 2020)

I just need pears now! I have peaches, oranges, cherries, and coconuts to offer!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 21, 2020)

quinnetmoi said:


> I still have apples and am willing to trade 3 for 3!
> I need all other fruits.


i have peaches and cherries to trade for your apples...thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



quinnetmoi said:


> I still have apples and am willing to trade 3 for 3!
> I need all other fruits.



i have cherries and peaches to trade for your apples


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2020)

Native Fruit: Cherry
Looking For: Pear!


----------



## lalapyu (Mar 21, 2020)

Native fruit: Apples
Looking for: Oranges, Cherries


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 21, 2020)

I am still searching for 5 pears and 2 oranges. I got coconuts, peaches and cherries to trade.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 21, 2020)

i have cherries and peaches
LF: oranges
thank you in advance...i'll message you dodo code...


----------



## MauNook (Mar 21, 2020)

Lalapyu maybe we can trade?

Island: orange (can offer coconut too)
Needed: apple!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Mar 21, 2020)

LF: apples
I have native oranges, and a few cherries and peaches left


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 21, 2020)

i have cherries and peaches
LF: oranges
thank you in advance...i'll message you dodo code...


----------



## maddieycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

I have pears, and apples currently available. Anyone have peaches or oranges?


----------



## Wander (Mar 21, 2020)

Native:  Cherries
LF: Peaches, Oranges, and Pears


----------



## teanopi (Mar 21, 2020)

edit: got all the fruit! thank you!


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 21, 2020)

maddieycakes said:


> I have pears, and apples currently available. Anyone have peaches or oranges?



I can offer you peaches!


----------



## usa-chan (Mar 22, 2020)

i got pears!!! which is funny since that is the one fruit that i'm completely indifferent about. i'm sick of oranges, but would had love to get cherries, peaches, or even apples.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 22, 2020)

I have Oranges & I’m looking for all the other fruits. Send me a VM if you want to trade


----------



## MauNook (Mar 22, 2020)

teanopi said:


> Native Fruit: Apples
> Looking For: Cherries


I can give soms


----------



## Bowden (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey all

I have Apples I can bring to people in exchange for other fruits/iron nuggets.


Let me know!


----------



## lonelysphinx (Mar 22, 2020)

lonelysphinx said:


> Hi all my native fruit is peach but i also have cherries and coconut. I need apples pears and oranges.
> 
> Update i have apples as soon as the trees grow still need pears oranges. Will be on on and off today sorry if i havent replied.
> 
> ...



Bump


----------



## ekcomyth (Mar 22, 2020)

Bowden said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have Apples I can bring to people in exchange for other fruits/iron nuggets.
> 
> ...



i have other fruits to trade for apples!

- - - Post Merge - - -



teanopi said:


> Native Fruit: Apples
> Looking For: Cherries



2 apples for 2 cherries?


----------



## kadycat (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm looking for oranges


----------



## Bobby0403 (Mar 22, 2020)

Native Fruit: Peaches

Looking for: Pears, Cherries and Oranges

Able to give either peaches or peach trees


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Mar 22, 2020)

kadycat said:


> I'm looking for oranges



I've got oranges if you can provide apples?


----------



## kadycat (Mar 22, 2020)

Let me see that tree is in the process of growing


----------



## RandomSanity (Mar 22, 2020)

Native: Oranges
Looking for: All others

Also have a couple coconut trees.

Would love it if someone is willing to share their harvest with me!


----------



## kadycat (Mar 22, 2020)

Alright the apple tree is done so is the cherry, coconut and peach tree so if you wanna visit let me know

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got apples


----------



## mikeweav (Mar 22, 2020)

Native fruit: oranges

Looking for: peaches, cherries, pears

If anyone can help me, that would be great  thanks


----------



## kadycat (Mar 22, 2020)

I have all those


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2020)

I have oranges - Looking for everything other than Oranges, apples and coconuts!


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 22, 2020)

I need pears and peaches.  Have tons of oranges and even iron to trade


----------



## lonelysphinx (Mar 22, 2020)

Nickerous said:


> I need pears and peaches.  Have tons of oranges and even iron to trade



I got peaches n need oranges. Do 6 for 6?


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 22, 2020)

Sure, my island or yours?


----------



## MarieKisaki (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello I'm looking for new fruits. Native is peaches and have coconuts. Looking for all other fruits.


----------



## fget487 (Mar 27, 2020)

MarieKisaki said:


> Hello I'm looking for new fruits. Native is peaches and have coconuts. Looking for all other fruits.



Hi, I have apples and pears to offer. I would like to have peaches isntead. I would put a free tarantula on top 

Friend code is: SW-4420-4891-0818


----------



## stranger91 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Cherries*

Hi, I need Cherries if someone is willing to trade. My native fruit is Pears. 

SW-8391-0967-6011


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 27, 2020)

MarieKisaki said:


> Hello I'm looking for new fruits. Native is peaches and have coconuts. Looking for all other fruits.



hello! my native fruit is cherries, want to trade a stack?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2020)

Have oranges
Looking for cherries


----------



## stranger91 (Mar 27, 2020)

UnluckyUsagi said:


> hello! my native fruit is cherries, want to trade a stack?



Sounds good, I have a stack of pears to trade


----------



## Herrest (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi. I have peaches to offer. I need apples, oranges and cherries.


----------



## Catherineb553 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi I need apples I have oranges and cherries  to bring


----------



## Kub (Mar 28, 2020)

*Native*: Cherries
*LF*: Pears and Peaches


----------



## Raffy (Mar 28, 2020)

My native fruit is Oranges but I have Peaches and Apples as well! Looking for Cherries and Pears!


----------



## Mayor Matisse (Mar 28, 2020)

I have apples if you want to trade for peaches?


----------



## Catherineb553 (Mar 28, 2020)

Raffy said:


> My native fruit is Oranges but I have Peaches and Apples as well! Looking for Cherries and Pears!



I can bring some pears and cherries to you! I need apples

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Matisse said:


> I have apples if you want to trade for peaches?



I have 3 peaches atm the rest are growing want to trade for apples?  I can also bring cherries or oranges


----------



## RETSAMDET (Mar 28, 2020)

Native: Cherries
Looking for: Apples, Peaches, Oranges

I have pears and coconuts growing, but they won't be ready for a couple more days. I don't have a ton of spare cherries right now because I just had to use a bunch to build furniture, but I should have enough to trade a few of them.


----------



## Valheira (Mar 28, 2020)

*Native Fruit*: Cherries (But have Pears, Oranges and Coconuts)
*Looking For*: Peaches and Apples


----------



## VeenaViera (Mar 28, 2020)

Native Fruit: Pears
Looking For: Peaches!


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 29, 2020)

Native Fruit: Apples. Also have Oranges and Coconuts.

Looking for: Peaches, Pears, and Cherries.


----------



## shelliexox (Mar 29, 2020)

HoennMaster said:


> Native Fruit: Apples. Also have Oranges and Coconuts.
> 
> Looking for: Peaches, Pears, and Cherries.




I have peaches and pears I can bring over for oranges.


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

i have peaches! looking for apples, cherries and oranges :3


----------



## electtric_kat (Mar 29, 2020)

My native is cherries
Looking for apples, pears and peaches

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> i have peaches! looking for apples, cherries and oranges :3



I have cherries and a few oranges.


----------



## MoistSandwich (Mar 30, 2020)

Native : Pears (But I also have some apples and coconuts to trade!)

LF : Peaches and Cherries !!


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

NF: Oranges
LF: Cherries


----------



## lonelysphinx (Mar 31, 2020)

I have all fruits looking for lillies roses n mums seeds. Need all still. Pvt message me i can come buy them n drop ur needed fruit.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 31, 2020)

My Native fruit is oranges, I have apples as well and I'm looking for  pears, cherries and peaches.


----------



## Neesper (Apr 2, 2020)

My native fruit is Oranges

LF: Everything except pears!

PM for a code


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 2, 2020)

Native Fruit: Oranges
Seeking: Pears and Cherries

(don't know how to do trades newbie)


----------



## cinnamonbella (Apr 2, 2020)

Native fruit: Apples
LF: Cherries, Peaches, Pears

I also have oranges & coconuts to trade


----------



## Splinter (Apr 2, 2020)

*delete*


----------

